# Beginner Shake n Vape



## Mel..... (27/9/16)

Hi all I am looking into starting to do some DIY for the first time and before I buy everything, I am looking for some good Shake n Vape recipes. Does anyone have any good suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (27/9/16)

I personally like this one:

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/361461

I find it actually tastes better when it is fresher, after it has steeped for a bit the cinnamon disappears and I do not enjoy it as much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (27/9/16)

I received my first diy order today. And have just mixed this one. 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/226322/strawberry fog







Im just sitting here now. Staring at it. Pondering wtf its gonna taste like.. 



Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## StangV2_0 (27/9/16)

And I dont mean to hijack but maybe this is a question which will help OP as well.. 

This is a 2.4mg mix. Most mixes, if not all mixes, are a bit strong or too high for my liking so I will dilute them a bit with VG. Usually 50/50 but sometimes 1 to 2. For example Paulies Blueberry Cupcake 3mg. I mix it 1 to 2 with VG and its then perfect for me. 

Same apply here? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barno van der Westhuizen (27/9/16)

Do Bronuts that's a really good shake and vape.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/189384/BRONUTS by [ENYAWREKLAW]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (27/9/16)

Most welcome to the forum @Mel..... 

If you look in this subforum you will find a thread for each of the different juice categories (fruit, desert, beverage, etc). Forum members post recipes in there and they usually specify whether shake and vape or what time to steep. 

If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (27/9/16)

also most just fruit mixes are good shake and vape, anything with creams, custards or biscuits usually require some kind of steep. I mean you can vape any juice you make immediately, it just won't taste as good as it would if you left it for a few days.

If you like apple I suggest you get FA Fuji <-- This for me is buy far the best apple out there, and it goes with so many other fruits.
If you like watermelon then I suggest you try the tiger blood recipe it is pretty damn good. 
Here it is for quick reference:
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/28639/6% Tiger's Blood
The recipe for even quicker reference:
TFA: Coconut 1.5%
TFA: Strawberry 12%
TFA: Watermelon 6%

I generally don't suggest using that much concentrate in a mix - I generally don't use more than 12% total flavouring - but this recipe works. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (27/9/16)

@StangV2_0, if you are DIYing you can set nic to where you want it. Download and install eJuice Me Up. Then you just enter the flavour percentages into the recipe but can set your own nic strength, PG/VG ratio and total volume of the recipe and it will calculate all the individual ingredient amounts for you. So if you wanted only 30ml of this same recipe at 1.5mg nic but with 50:50 PG/VG, you just enter those values and it recalculates everything for you. That way, you retain the original recipe's flavour intensity but just in a mixture that suits your preferences.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (27/9/16)

RichJB said:


> @StangV2_0, if you are DIYing you can set nic to where you want it. Download and install eJuice Me Up. Then you just enter the flavour percentages into the recipe but can set your own nic strength, PG/VG ratio and total volume of the recipe and it will calculate all the individual ingredient amounts for you. So if you wanted only 30ml of this same recipe at 1.5mg nic but with 50:50 PG/VG, you just enter those values and it recalculates everything for you. That way, you retain the original recipe's flavour intensity but just in a mixture that suits your preferences.


Hey man. Tx for the reply. Yeah i understand that part. I was just curious in general when it comes to these online recipes. Are these types of recipes taken straight as is or are they usually mixed down? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (27/9/16)

No, they are taken as they are. Not only is it recommended that you follow the original percentages but also the flavour brands too. So, in your recipe for eg, substituting Flavour Art Strawberry for TFA Strawberry Ripe would not be recommended. Over time, mixers develop an idea for where they can sub. But that takes time to learn. If a new mixer mixes up a recipe that calls for FA Coconut and they sub TFA Coconut Extra, they could be in for a nasty surprise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (27/9/16)

RichJB said:


> No, they are taken as they are. Not only is it recommended that you follow the original percentages but also the flavour brands too. So, in your recipe for eg, substituting Flavour Art Strawberry for TFA Strawberry Ripe would not be recommended. Over time, mixers develop an idea for where they can sub. But that takes time to learn. If a new mixer mixes up a recipe that calls for FA Coconut and they sub TFA Coconut Extra, they could be in for a nasty surprise.


With you. 
Ok cool tx for replies. And sry if i derailed a little OP. Back on topic. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## NewOobY (27/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> Hey man. Tx for the reply. Yeah i understand that part. I was just curious in general when it xomes to these online recipes. Are these types of recipes taken straight as is or are they usually mixed down?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



If i may interject here. If you sort the recipes on ELR by rating those recipes are generally rated and you can view these ratings and if they good the recipe is good as is. However if you into DIY there is nothing stopping you from reducing the quantities to whatever you like. With nic I never use what recipes suggest - I know I like vaping 0nic and sometimes if i'm feeling adventurous I vape 1mg. So nic is fair game, you can chop and change that to meet your requirement.


----------



## StangV2_0 (27/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> If i may interject here. If you sort the recipes on ELR by rating those recipes are generally rated and you can view these ratings and if they good the recipe is good as is. However if you into DIY there is nothing stopping you from reducing the quantities to whatever you like. With nic I never use what recipes suggest - I know I like vaping 0nic and sometimes if i'm feeling adventurous I vape 1mg. So nic is fair game, you can chop and change that to meet your requirement.


Yeah the first thing i did was filter them to highest rated first. I then went through what caught my eye. Going to take me a while to learn what I like and what I dont like. But right now it appears as if bakery flavours will always be my favourite 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (27/9/16)

It's also a good idea to look up the top mixers as well as the top recipes. Enyawreklaw and Shaner are two good places to start.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

